# Working late and eating late problems



## goreycat (Feb 4, 2018)

So one of the biggest things I've been told several times now is to make sure that I'm not eating late at night or within three hours of going to bed. The problem is that I work until 9 or 9:30 every day, and seldom get home before 10pm. Add in at least half an hour to cook something and I'm not eating until almost 11pm - and while I prefer to stay up late, I try to get to bed no later than 1am. Trying to eat at work is next to impossible, because if I don't get my meal taken before 4:30 (often earlier) then I'm on single coverage and have to steal bites of food whenever I don't have a customer. I really can't go without eating anything after 4:30 or I am absolutely useless by 10. I just feel at such a loss because it seems impossible not to eat late, but I'm also sick of feeling so miserable because of eating late.


----------

